Ask HN: When did you decided to start freelance/consulting or start SaaS and why - mraza007
======
throw03172019
SaaS is harder to startup but I enjoy building a business where the we can
have revenue without having to find clients / perform labor. SaaS is hard but
rewarding when you hit X recurring revenue. I can travel the world and just
have to deal with support and sales.

~~~
mraza007
I see sounds like a sustainable thing to do but getting customers for your
product is hard

~~~
throw03172019
I agree but nothing in life is easy. Business is no different :)

~~~
mraza007
True I totally agree with you

